# Does anyone have pictures they can share



## Aristocraft (May 2, 2011)

Hello eveyone - I am new to this form, have read post before but finally decide to join and become a part of the group!
I am in need of some ideas concerning building or redesigning my garage into my 'official' woodshop. We just moved into this house and the garage, 3 car!!! and my wife gave me the entire garage! The garage had a 'workbench' along the back wall - about to fall down so with a sledge, it was helped along - so I basically have a blank wall (s) to work with. I will be running PVC for the dust collection, building a 15 foot workbench with lower drawers, cabinets up above. I have never built cabinets before so I am going to give it a try…. just not sure if my design is accurate….. any ideas?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Ljs
You can look under the projects tab on the top of the page and you can search shops under the search button.
There are some helpful shop layout programs on line too. Grizzly has one and I think Wood magazine has one.

http://grizzly.com/workshopplanner.aspx

http://www.finewoodworking.com/pages/w00102.asp


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Click on the "shops" tags on the top of the page .. it will deliver you to a world of different shops.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I tried searching under both and they don't send you to shop photos the only other way I know of is if you look under the home button of the members theres a tab there for the individuals shop if they have one listed or photos.
here's mine

http://lumberjocks.com/a1Jim/workshop


----------



## Aristocraft (May 2, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the replies! It's nice to have a resource to tap into!!! Thanks for not making me feel more stupid than I feel


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Your wife gave you all three bays???? She's up to something. Just kidding, first order build her something nice.
Your shop will change as you progress. I'd try to go as mobile as possible. Cabinets I would hang with french cleats so you can change if needed. Paint the floor. Radio, frig and have fun.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Aristocraft-There's a ton of reference material here on LJ's.

If you want to see what others have done with their shops, check out http://lumberjocks.com/workshops/list ... I set this URL in my browser favorites.

-Gerry


----------



## DaveP (May 6, 2008)

Check out the Workshop Book by Scott Landis. There's also quite a few other workshop books, some ok, some kinda, so-so. If you have a used books seller near you like Half-Price books, it would save you a few dollars on those types of books. Otherwise, check on Amazon for used copies. Also, Fine Woodworking, Wood magazine, and alot of the others always have special issues devoted to "the workshop". You could probably order back copies from their respective web sites.


----------

